# clavier ibook



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

bonjour !
j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de racheter toute la partie clavier d'un ibook ?
et si c'est possible combien ça coûte et ou le trouver ?
merci d'avance


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

Je laisse ouvert si de bonnes âmes souhaites vous répondre mais utiliser la fonction recherche n'est pas un luxe...


----------



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

j'ai cherché... peut être pas assez...:rose:


----------



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

c bon, j'ai trouvé qq réponses Monsieur


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94999&highlight=clavier+ibook


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Bloody31 a dit:
			
		

> c bon, j'ai trouvé qq réponses Monsieur




je mise 10 ¤ sur bloody 31... y en a qui suivent ? 
ca va saigner...


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> je mise 10 ¤ sur bloody 31... y en a qui suivent ?
> ca va saigner...



Donne les moi maintenant  :rateau:


----------



## TheAxeEffect (10 Juin 2005)

Salut,

Ayant longuement cherché pour un nouveau clavier pour mon ibook 12" G4, sache déjà que ca coûte CHER de vouloir en changer!! 
un clavier vaut en moyenne 150 euros sur tous les sites que j'ai pu visiter... Le moins cher que j'ai trouvé reste encore l'excellent site pbparts ou tu pourras faire une commande spéciale en leur envoyant un mail (et oui, c pas un site français, donc les claviers sont qwerty!) pour une somme globale de 170 dollars environ (119 + shipping) ce qui fait grosso modo 130 euros je crois... tu gagnes 20 euros mais tu attends pas mal de temps ton clavier, c'est le revers de la médaille.

Bref, personnellement j'ai renoncé à un nouveau clavier...


----------



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> je mise 10 ¤ sur bloody 31... y en a qui suivent ?
> ca va saigner...


 
laissez moi tranquille.....je ne suis qu'une faible femme 
soit dit en passant, le lien que tu m'as donné ne m'intéresse pas:rateau: 

j'aimerai changer tout mon clavier ( car il est impossible à nettoyer) mais je pensais pas que ça coutait aussi cher !
enfin bon tant pis.


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

On te souhaite bienvenue 

Pourquoi est il sale? tu as renversé quelque chose dessus?


----------



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

TheAxeEffect a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Ayant longuement cherché pour un nouveau clavier pour mon ibook 12" G4, sache déjà que ca coûte CHER de vouloir en changer!!
> un clavier vaut en moyenne 150 euros sur tous les sites que j'ai pu visiter... Le moins cher que j'ai trouvé reste encore l'excellent site pbparts ou tu pourras faire une commande spéciale en leur envoyant un mail (et oui, c pas un site français, donc les claviers sont qwerty!) pour une somme globale de 170 dollars environ (119 + shipping) ce qui fait grosso modo 130 euros je crois... tu gagnes 20 euros mais tu attends pas mal de temps ton clavier, c'est le revers de la médaille.
> ...


 
oui, j'ai bien vu....

si vous savez comment désinscruster du tabac + des cendres d'un clavier, sans enlever les touches pcq maladroite comme je suis je risque de tout casser, je suis preneuse


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

Bloody31 a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai bien vu....
> 
> si vous savez comment désinscruster du tabac + des cendres d'un clavier, sans enlever les touches pcq maladroite comme je suis je risque de tout casser, je suis preneuse



:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid: :affraid:

Une bombe à air comprimé ne suffit pas? avec un bon coup de netoyant spécial ensuite...


----------



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

le pire c'est que c'est même pas moi qui l'ai salit c'est un copain avec son tabac à rouler et ses cendres de cigarette  
j'ose pas enlever toutes les touches, je devrais peut etre ?
j'arrive pas à enlever toute cette saleté avec les touches... c'est vraiment coller au clavier... et je suis mm pas sure qu'en les enlevant ça marche !


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Juin 2005)

C'est pas parceque le clavier est dégue qu'il ne fonctionne pas !
Travail de patience.....il est possible de détacher chaque "tecla" et de les nettoyer.
PS Le mien est sale .....très sale et je ne te dis pas l'auréole à côté de mon trackpad.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

si t'as un apn prends une photo de ton clavier, ou debrouilles toi pour savoir ou sont monter les touches... tu les demontes , tu nettoies, et tu remontes grace a la photo

sinon, y a des petites bon d'air sous pression, mais pas sur que ce soit tres efficace...


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

Dans ton manuel, ils te montrent comment enlever le clavier de ton iBook (Attention, vraiment à la petite nape en dessous).

Tu y vera peut être un peu plus clair...


----------



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

l'air comprimé marche pas, 
et le nettoyant spécial j'ai pas essayé encore, mais pour ça faut enlever les touches non ?


----------



## TheAxeEffect (10 Juin 2005)

Bloody31 a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai bien vu....
> 
> si vous savez comment désinscruster du tabac + des cendres d'un clavier, sans enlever les touches pcq maladroite comme je suis je risque de tout casser, je suis preneuse


 

Effectivement, le coup de la bombe reste la meilleure solution. En tout cas, essayer d'enlever les touches n'est pas conseillé car tu risques d'en casser une sur trois (dixit SAV Apple)...:mouais:


----------



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

ok merci j'essairai 
bye


----------



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

TheAxeEffect a dit:
			
		

> essayer d'enlever les touches n'est pas conseillé car tu risques d'en casser une sur trois (dixit SAV Apple)...:mouais:


c'est rassurant...


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

Bloody31 a dit:
			
		

> ok merci j'essairai
> bye





Reviens nous voir


----------



## Bloody31 (10 Juin 2005)

bien sur :love:  

ptet que, je vous enverrai une photo de l'étendue des dégats...


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Juin 2005)

Pour éviter de salir son clavier ibook, je procède ainsi:
1) je me lave les mains.
2) j'ai mis une protection iskin sur le clavier quand je l'utilise.
3) apres utilisation, je laisse un slip crumpler entre le clavier et l'écran, histoire de protéger le clavier...
4) j'ai acheté un clavier classique apple que je branche sur le port usab du portable


----------



## chagregel (13 Juin 2005)

Vous en faites autant quand vous vous occupez de votre femme????   

Non, sans rire, ça reste une machine


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Vous en faites autant quand vous vous occupez de votre femme????
> 
> Non, sans rire, ça reste une machine


 
je prends toujours ma femme avec mes doigts...au moins au début...  ...


----------



## macarel (13 Juin 2005)

Bloody31 a dit:
			
		

> le pire c'est que c'est même pas moi qui l'ai salit c'est un copain avec son tabac à rouler et ses cendres de cigarette
> C'est vrai que certains tabacs collent plus que d'autres
> 
> j'arrive pas à enlever toute cette saleté avec les touches... c'est vraiment coller au clavier... et je suis mm pas sure qu'en les enlevant ça marche !


  
J'utilise des chiffons jetables pour tableau de bord de voitures quand les touches sont vraiment sales. "On" m'a dit que ce n'est pas bon, mais de temps en temps je le fait et je n'ai pas encore?) vu de problèmes


----------



## Bloody31 (15 Juin 2005)

c'est finit les propos graveleux sur mon post, non mais   

mon clavier est un peu moins sale, je passe un coton tige mouillés entre les touches, ça en enlève un peu.. et j'utilise des lingettes pour les lunettes :rose:


----------



## nounours78 (18 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
je sais que c'est pas vraiment le sujet mais ca fait 3 mois que j'ai acheté un ibook 14". et je constate déjà que certaines touches s'efface. Je voulais juste savoir si quelqu'un avait dejà eu ce probleme.

Juste pour le netoyage pour le moment juste des bombes a air et au pire un chiffon avec un leger produit a vitre, mais très très léger


----------

